# a serious thread on 14th century music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All i know of the 14th century are , in the big name that is
Guillaume de Machaut and Francesco Landini and Jacopo Da Bologna.

You want my limited knowledge view on this, well Jacopo whatever you like him or not
was the teacher of Landini has on TC menber said, so he is a key player, his music pretty
crafted for ars nova you can says some of his work is almost ars subtilior or just before
he manage to execute a polyphony richer than Philippe de Vitry or Machaut(maybe).

Than of course Landini is a key player of ars nova and ars subtilior his music relevant enought.
Beside this i would like to ad Guillaume Dufay is not part of ars subtilior period he was born in 1400
so this mean 15th century, but i pretty mutch like is music.

But let's skip to subject, classical composer Worth checking out from the 14th century shawl we?
Any great composer of this era not mention, i pretty much like this era.

Have a nice day everyone :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Machaut was really the giant of the century, I think. Giovanni Da Cascia is another Italian of the Trecento. I don't know a lot of his music though.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In a survey taken elsewhere, only one piece was selected for the 14th century:

Machaut: Messe de nostre dame (c. 1360s)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

One of the best composers around then was a guy (or gal?) named Anonymous.
He or she did a Prince thing and changed the name later in career to just "Anon."





Procurans odium (I hope I don't have the century wrong on this one). I know
the Carmina Burana is from 11th or 12th but not sure when this song comes from.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Instead of arguing about the merits of atonal music I need more threads like this. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> Instead of arguing about the merits of atonal music I need more threads like this. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


Nobody is stopping you to open a new thread


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> All i know of the 14th century are , in the big name that is
> Guillaume de Machaut and Francesco Landini and Jacopo Da Bologna.


I think you may enjoy discovering the music of Philippe de Vitry.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, another thing. There are other polyphonic 14th century masses apart from the one which Machaut wrote, anonymous composers, possibly each of the movements by a different composer. Things like Missa Tournai and Missa Barcelona. There are quite a few recordings out there to choose from -- Bruno Turner, Marcel Peres, and your favourite girl band De Caelo.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"a sereous tread on 14th century music "That's a great subject line, _deprofundis_. I too have felt like stomping on some of the 14th C. music I've heard. Some of those countertenors should have taken up another line of work.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

If you don't know it yet try the Unicorn Ensamble album on codex faenza, a good one in my opinion:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

sloth said:


> If you don't know it yet try the Unicorn Ensamble album on codex faenza, a good one in my opinion:


I shall check it again later, I remember noticing that the singing is emotional, hot. Does anyone enjoy Marcel Perès's Codex Faenza recording? Or Orlando Consort's Ars Nova Cd?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I shall check it again later, I remember noticing that the singing is emotional, hot. Does anyone enjoy Marcel Perès's Codex Faenza recording? Or Orlando Consort's Ars Nova Cd?


Do you mean the Philippe de Vitry and Ars Nova CD?

It did not engage me neither by first nor second listening. The cause may be, that Vitry's music is difficult acessible.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> Do you mean the Philippe de Vitry and Ars Nova CD?
> 
> It did not engage me neither by first nor second listening. The cause may be, that Vitry's music is difficult acessible.


Yes I meant that one. I think the songs are inoffensive mostly with a handful rather better than that, the one called "se je chant" is a favourite for example. But I find Orlando Consort's phlegmatic style really appealing even in Philippe de Vitry.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> Nobody is stopping you to open a new thread


If I started a thread about every area of classical music I was ignorant about this forum would be overloaded with stupid thread ideas.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AHHH YES!!! The Fourteenth Century! When Donald Trump could talk about water-boarding the ISIS murderers without being criticized by the cursed politically correct.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

@Mandryka
Unfortunately I don't have them. I know some of their albums though and they're usually top notch


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> All i know of the 14th century are , in the big name that is
> Guillaume de Machaut and Francesco Landini and Jacopo Da Bologna.
> 
> You want my limited knowledge view on this, well Jacopo whatever you like him or not
> ...


Another one I bet you will enjoy exploring is Matteo de Perugia. Mala Punica devoted a lot of time to his music, there's one CD of chansons called Hélas Avril. I've just been listening to it and it's great fun. And another, which I've never heard, with a sort of reconstructed mass I think, I'm going to try to get hold of it. There may be other recordings, if you find any please let me know.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> "a sereous tread on 14th century music "That's a great subject line, _deprofundis_. I too have felt like stomping on some of the 14th C. music I've heard. Some of those countertenors should have taken up another line of work.


Some of those countertenors are simply counterintuitive.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> All i know of the 14th century are , in the big name that is
> Guillaume de Machaut and Francesco Landini and Jacopo Da Bologna.
> 
> You want my limited knowledge view on this, well Jacopo whatever you like him or not
> ...


I am absolutely sure you will love Mala Punica's recording of music by Paolo da Fierenze, called Narcisso Speculando.


----------

